# Is there a doctor in the house



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just recieved trauma centre (second opinion) through the post from Amazon and its a corker:thumb: :thumb: anyone got it


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

I WILL SAVE THIS PATIENT:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

